# [Corel Draw 8] textlayout, erster buchstabe gross & bild in einem textfeld



## suid (9. Mai 2002)

aloha, 

erstes problem:

ich arbeite in corel grad an einem layout für ne zeitung, 
(ich würde zwar lieber pagemaker nehmen, aber der drucker hat keinen 
plan davon !?, ich hab zwar keinen plan von corel aber iergendwann muss man es lernen  )

und nun würde ich gerne am anfang des textes den ersten 
buchstaben gross machen (siehe angehängtes bild) leider hab ich keine ahnung wie soetwas heisst, daher kann ich es auch nicht im handbuch & hilfe nachschlagen 


zweites problem:

ich möchte, wenn ich ein bild einfüge nicht immer das textfeld splitten müssten, d.h. ich würde das bild gerne direkt in das textfeld einfügen, sodas, falls das bild zu klein ist, der text es schön umfliesst.

.suid


----------



## nickname (9. Mai 2002)

Also, da ich nie Zeit hatte zu gucken, ob es noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, den Versalblickfänger (mir fällt das richtige Wort auch gerade nicht ein  ) so einzufügen, setz ich den immer extra, die ersten beiden Zeilen per Tab (geht nur bei Mengentext) und dann den einzelnen Buchstaben danebenstellen. 
Bilder kannst Du so reinsetzen und mit Mengentextumbruch (Symbolleiste, wenn Du es nicht rausgeschmissen hast!?, so im Menü konnte ich es jetzt nicht finden)(Text mit blauem Quadrat) kannst du sagen, wie er den Text umfliessen lassen soll, rechts oder links usw.

Gruss nickname :|


----------

